# Writing > Short Story Competition >  April '14 Elimination

## Scheherazade

Please vote for the story you like best and the winner will be taking part in the final vote at the end of the year.

Discussion of the stories, to avoid influencing the outcome of the poll, are not allowed. 

If contributors would like to ask questions, they should email us at [email protected].

Please note that the authors agree to keep their identities secret when they enter the competition. 
Those who breach this rule will be disqualified automatically.
*Good luck, everyone! * 


*Competition Rules*
.
.
*Note: This poll will close on May1st, 2014*.
.

----------


## Scheherazade

Congratulations to the author of "Nymphs at Play", who is the winner of the April elimination.

You can now submit your stories for June.

----------

